# It was like this when I got here!!!!!!!!



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Does anyone else have this problem? Dogs who seem to know nothing about what has gone on around them!!!!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

HaHa love their expressions


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Haaaa look at their faces ... what is the mess ??? x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

A picture of innocence. love it :decision:


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

They actually ripped up their puppy training pads that they never did use for the proper reason, what a waste of money they were!! lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh dear .. I really rate those training pads .. so do Bayley & Holly by the looks of things !!!

It looks like Honey and Oakley popped over for a play   

SNAP I have a kitchen floor like that ...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHAH there faces are totally like Mum, Dad, I have no idea what happened!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Love it so much!! I came back from pilates the other day and had only been out for 90 mins and when i came home she'd found one of those cardboards strips with hairbands round them that i had bought a few weeks back. i don't know where she'd found it but she'd shredded the cardboard and there were hairbands on the floor! i also found my new bikinis (ready for holiday!!!!) which were on the spare room bed had been pulled around by the price tags!!! Cheeky monkey!!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

haha pmsl, bet it took ages to clean up! Obi did this a few months back and it was the last time I ever used a puppy pad! The stuff was floating through the air and it took days to clear it up as it just kept settling on newly wiped surfaces


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Hilarious 
Dogs at what they do best lol


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

:laugh: The looks on their faces


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

A photo to keep for sure!! Ha ha! Love it. 

Karen x


----------

